# Relocate to Manchester and then find a job?



## Juliatree (Feb 23, 2012)

I was just wondering if its difficult to find a job in Manchester? I have been working within digital marketing in Germany, but I'm very bored and want to move to Manchester. Move there and try to find a job when I'm there, I don't mind taking other jobs until I get a job within my sector.

I have a budget for about two month, so within two month I need to find a job. But I have no idea about the work situation in Manchester? Is it hard to find a job?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Juliatree said:


> I was just wondering if its difficult to find a job in Manchester? I have been working within digital marketing in Germany, but I'm very bored and want to move to Manchester. Move there and try to find a job when I'm there, I don't mind taking other jobs until I get a job within my sector.
> 
> I have a budget for about two month, so within two month I need to find a job. But I have no idea about the work situation in Manchester? Is it hard to find a job?


Job market in Manchester, like anywhere else in UK, is difficult. There is huge unemployment, and 100s and sometimes 1000s of people chasing each vacancy. While I don't know much about your particular field, expect a tough time, but you never know. Someone, somewhere may be just looking for an employee like you with your experience and qualification. You have given yourself a generous timescale for job hunt, so I say go for it. Apply online, respond to every ad and take your CV to potential employers. Take your passport or national ID card as ID and evidence of right to work.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Juliatree said:


> I was just wondering if its difficult to find a job in Manchester? I have been working within digital marketing in Germany, but I'm very bored and want to move to Manchester. Move there and try to find a job when I'm there, I don't mind taking other jobs until I get a job within my sector.
> 
> I have a budget for about two month, so within two month I need to find a job. But I have no idea about the work situation in Manchester? Is it hard to find a job?


Digital marketing is one of the more resilient industries, and good digital talent is in high demand, so finding employment shouldn't be too difficult.

A few relevant job sites to check out:

Campaign Jobs | jobs | Choose from 3,547 live vacancies

Marketing Jobs, Advertising Jobs & Media Jobs on Brand Republic Jobs

Marketing Jobs | Direct Marketing, PR & Advertising Jobs | Marketing Week

teuchter


----------

